# info wanted on Outer Hebrides



## Sprinta (Sep 15, 2010)

it looks like I'll be exploring the Outer Hebrides in September this year and would welcome your thoughts

My intention is to catch a ferry from Oban to Barra, and then onwards island by island to Stornoway and across to Ullapool.

Looking at various Google searches shows an apparent wild camping difficulty in Barra, but that info was 5 or 6 years old

Has anyone been and done a similar route recently and can offer any up to date info ?

I'll use camp sites if it has to be done, but as Barra appears only to have 1 with space only for 5 MHs I don't really want to be stuck so to speak.


----------



## subfiver (Oct 15, 2011)

Did a similar thing a couple of years ago, but in October. Weather was excellent (for 3 weeks!). All campsites were shut, so absolutely no problem parking on beaches and ferry jetty carparks, et al. There were less than 6 mh on the islands at that time - we kept passing each other. We stayed on one closed campsite at the owner's insistance, all facilities closed, no fees accepted, but filled our water tanks!

Be prepared for Wind

Cassettes emptied in public toilets, discretely. We don't use chemicals ....

If you have refillable gas tanks there are only two sources of lpg, both in Stornoway! (and the one at Uig on Skye was u/s on the day we got the outward ferry...)


----------



## Sprinta (Sep 15, 2010)

bump!

any other thoughts, anyone?


I have SOG fitted and would dig a hole and bury it if needs determined I had to. 

LPG , I have 2 x 22Ltr Gaslow cylinders which should last me without any worries

as for wind, well with my tablets I doubt they'd notice much change


----------



## Garcia (Mar 5, 2010)

We did Skye to Tarbert and back from Stornoway to Ullapool last year in AAugust. Wind an rain most of the time and little better than 9 or 10 degrees in August !!!
I think there is little problem with wilding just about anywhere on Lewis / Harris, although some of th beach car parks said no overnighting. We used sites at Uig, Horgebost and did a couple of overnight stops in the car park of the Golf club in Stornoway ( in the castle grounds)when we went in for concerts in the eve. Very handy for the supemarket and the town centre. Golf club bar did some bands / gigs. Other than that we parked in my daughter's garden as she lives there!
In Ullapool don't try the Indian resto....worst curry I've ever had.
Garcia


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I wish everyone would stop talking about going up to Scotland, some of us are well and truly stuck at home for a while    :crying::crying::crying:


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

Wild camping IS a problem on Barra as they were "invaded by swarms" of motorhomes and campervans a few years ago and now the dunes next to the Airfield are no a total no go area even for hikers and cyclists with tents who have Right of Access under Scottish Law. 
Last I heard 2 or 3 crofts had opened fields up for camping, but that is all apart from parking at a community hall on Vatersay and the old ferry jetty at Eoligarry where there are water and waste disposal facilities . 
The ferry terminals (when we were there, I think) specifically banned overnight stays*, but I can't see why as they would make ideal "Aires" and CalMac could make a few ££ if it thought about it as they (usually) have toilets and taps available. What measures if any CalMac take to enforce that rule (if it is one) I don't know, especially at the unstaffed ones.

You could buy the Britstops book as some of the Hotels on the Uists have joined and offer parking in their car parks.

This is confirmed in here.
http://www.isleofbarra.com/campsitelisting.htm

More here.
http://www.explore-isle-of-barra.co.uk/accommodation/camping-and-motor-homes/


----------



## elldwin (Dec 3, 2009)

We went over in April of this year from Oban to Barra & back from Stornaway to Ullapool. We had heard no wild camping on Barra so we booked in to http://www.barracamping.co.uk. Donald the owner is a lovely guy and the site is smashing, good position and well looked after. We did see 1 van that was wild camping but as there werent many vans over there then they didnt have a problem.

Jan


----------



## Sprinta (Sep 15, 2010)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> I wish everyone would stop talking about going up to Scotland, some of us are well and truly stuck at home for a while    :crying::crying::crying:


Stop "sell,sell,sell" and try a bit of "keep,keep,keep" this time :grin2:


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

Ohh and don't think of doing the ferries on a Pay as you go basis it is cheaper to buy a CalMac "Hopscotch" ticket for the crossings you want as it's easy and free to change dates and times if you need to as the trip progresses.

https://www.calmac.co.uk/article/2645/Hopscotch-9-Uist-Harris-Lewis


----------



## Garcia (Mar 5, 2010)

Stanner said:


> Ohh and don't think of doing the ferries on a Pay as you go basis it is cheaper to buy a CalMac "Hopscotch" ticket for the crossings you want as it's easy and free to change dates and times if you need to as the trip progresses.
> 
> https://www.calmac.co.uk/article/2645/Hopscotch-9-Uist-Harris-Lewis


But, if I remember correctly there was a time limit on the island hopping ticket and so it certainly was usable for us last year. Best check the details before you buy.....
Garcia


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

We looked at HopScotch a couple of years ago and it didn't really help us, so we did PAYG.


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

Stanner said:


> Ohh and don't think of doing the ferries on a Pay as you go basis it is cheaper to buy a CalMac "Hopscotch" ticket for the crossings you want as it's easy and free to change dates and times if you need to as the trip progresses.
> 
> https://www.calmac.co.uk/article/2645/Hopscotch-9-Uist-Harris-Lewis


Sorry that ticket isn't valid for the summer timetable but this one appears to be.
https://www.calmac.co.uk/article/2642/Hopscotch-8-Barra-Uist-Harris-Lewis

Hopscotch tickets are valid for a month.



> *Island Hopscotch®* - valid for one month.


So if you are going for longer it will have to be PAYG.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Stanner said:


> Sorry that ticket isn't valid for the summer timetable but this one appears to be.
> https://www.calmac.co.uk/article/2642/Hopscotch-8-Barra-Uist-Harris-Lewis
> 
> Hopscotch tickets are valid for a month.
> ...


Aye we were up there for 6 weeks I think, but in no rush.


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

In June I did the N500 ending up at Ullapool, then Calmac across to Stornoway and back via Tarbert (Harris) - Uig (Skye) and back via the bridge . Didn't see much of Skye - rain, clouds, eyes on the road.

I can't comment on Barra situation, but just for the record the campsite in Stornoway is fine, but expensive. Much nicer was Eilaean Fraoilich just south of Barvas on the west coast, but there are plenty of places there to wild camp and no-one seems to mind. I slept over (as did others) at the town parking at the Tarbert tourist office right by the ferry terminal (for early morning departure) and enjoyed a good supper in the pub/resto in the Hebridean Hotel across the road.

Just a tip you may or may not know about. On Lewis they "roll up the pavements" on a Sunday and it is frowned on to do, or hang out, washing. Almost all shops, restaurants closed. Some loosening up now, but plan ahead. 

Also, wifi is hard to find, and jolly expensive in the northern reaches of Scotland, so look out for free wifi (if you need it) at resto's/cafe's etc.


----------



## Garcia (Mar 5, 2010)

Definitely plan ahead for Sundays......the Chinese and Indian takeaways were about th only things open in Stornoway......maybe one pub besides....it is strange..... When my daughter moved there , she got told off by neighbours for hanging out washing on a Sunday.....for goodness sake,...if you work all week , when CAN you do your washing....
Weird place,
Beautiful,
But I'll never go back
Garcia


----------



## 4maddogs (May 4, 2010)

I don't think the hopscotch tickets are cheaper now that RET fares have come in.

Uists have no problems with wild camping and there and on Barra there are several small and very pleasant campsites (rather expensive though).

I had thought about going to Lewis this month, but Mull has beckoned me back again (as it does about 4 times a year!)


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

4maddogs said:


> I don't think the hopscotch tickets are cheaper now that RET fares have come in.


We went the first or second year of RET and the Hopscotch fare for Oban - Barra - Eriskay - Lochmaddy - Uig saved us almost 20% on the PAYG fares

PS just checked and you are right the fares are now exactly the same to the penny.

Hopscotch £206.10 for 7m m/home + 2

Oban - Barra £127.60
Barra - Eriskay £ 21.30
Lochmaddy - Uig £ 57.20
£206.10

So no longer any point in buying one - for that routing anyway.


----------



## Sprinta (Sep 15, 2010)

thanks, that's good to know as I was rather undecided what sort of ticket to go for, and I won't prebook it as I'm a bit weather dependant when it comes to ferry trips - I get seasick walking over a bridge


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

My question


> Is there any advantage buying a Hopscotch Ticket any longer?
> Last time I used one a few years ago it save me about 10% on the PAYG fares however I've just checked Hopscotch 20 against the standard fares for a 7m motorhome + 2 pax and found they are exactly the same in total.
> Hopscotch £206.10
> Oban - Barra £127.60
> ...


CalMac's answer


> Hi Stanner, you are correct, since the introduction of RET fares the prices of hopscotch tickets and the single fares added up are the same. What a hopscotch ticket still gives you is more flexibility as the dates are not set and the convenience of having your whole journey on one ticket.


My follow up.


> But dates aren't set if you PAYG and you don't have to complete your journey in a month as you do with a Hopscotch - so in fact having "one ticket" is more restrictive. When we last travelled it was after the advent of RET and then a Hopscotch was cheaper and was worth having. I just can't see the point now.


To be continued..........................


----------

